# Charting after D&C (D&E)



## Anais (Aug 20, 2002)

Well wanted to give you all an upate on our condition.

I went into the hospital on 8/30 for the D&C. It turned out that the procedure had to be changed at some point after the anesthesia (general) to a D&E and I bled out during or aftwards (I will find out for sure when I go back for a follow-up on the 12th). I lost a little more than 1 liter of blood and had to stay overnight. We weren't able to see our Amalie, there was nothing recognizable as human left, not a hand, foot, finger, toe, nothing.

I was sent home Saturday morning and was back in the ER Sunday night. The pain was coming like contractions, every 2-3 minutes. I had endometritis and was put on antibiotics immediately and the crew was called in. The doctor recommended that we do a D&C as soon as possible. So at about 1am Monday morning, I had a D&C. From what the doctor explained after the ultrasound before surgery, my body wasn't quite ready to not be pregnant anymore and it was hanging on to a lot of blood in my uterus which became infected after clotting over. I was in the hospital till Tuesday morning on IV antibiotics and sent home on Flagyl (I know, an antifungal) and Amoxicillian.

We were told that we will need to avoid pregnancy for 2 or 3 cycles. I am not sure how I feel about this. It took us soooo long to become pregnant that it almost seems silly to abstain at all. Add to that the fact that we may not have very much longer to concieve (DH is almost 2 years past vas reversal).

Of course we are still grieving our beloved child. To make matters worse, the hospital has been holding on to her remains for some inexplicable reason and she has not yet been cremated. We want to have a Mass for her and they and our priest are not making it easier.

My main question is, how long does it take, on average for temps to drop after a this process (D&E, D&C, endometritis)? I don't think that in the next few cycles we will be full tilt boogie TTC but I am a little on the fence about not taking advantage of our fertile times.

I really want to thank everyone here for their support and well wishes here. Everyone has been so great. You are all truely in my prayers.

Blessings,
Celina


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

Celina,
I am so sorry to hear that you had to go through all of that. I think you should do whatever you think is best (obviously) but in your situation I think I would give my body - and emotions - a little time to heal before starting again.
Good luck to you.
Kirsten


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I think it would be best to give yourself some time to heal and time to morn. The loss of a child is devastating it is so sad churches don't always respond well to such a tragedy.

Just relax drink some rasberry leaf tea (good for uterine health)read some trashy novels and just veg out for a bit.

I am so sorry for your loss. I am sorry the hospital and your priest are not being very easy on you. I will pray everything works out for you.

(((((((((((Anais)))))))))))


----------



## Caroline (Jul 12, 2002)

I also just had a D & C last month when it was apparent my body was not going to let the baby go. It was horrible enough to experience the loss of my child, go through a D&C -- I cannot imagine what you have gone through on top of all of this. I am, so, so sorry.

I miraculously started my period exactly 28 days from my D&C so somehow my body is doing just what it is suppose to be doing! My husband and I did use condoms when we resumed with our sex life because I was also told that we should wait until the endometrium is completely healed. I really did not want to go through another miscarriage which could happen if you don't wait enough time to allow healing. But like you, I am already charting temps. and thinking about getting pregnant again (temps are already normal for me). Doctors vary in their opinion about how many months to wait, mine said at least one normal cycle; other doctors say 2-3. Because of the endometritis infection, you may want to at least wait 2 complete cycles (?).

Again, my heart aches for what you have gone through; there are no words to describe the grief we go through when losing a baby. Here's to better months ahead for both of us.....-Hadley


----------

